
AppLovin to Be Acquired by Chinese Investor for $1.4B - nedwin
http://fortune.com/2016/09/26/applovin-orient-hontai-capital/?xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE&utm_content=buffer150dc&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
wojcikstefan
Huge congratulations to the entire team! Their growth has been really
impressive to watch from a business perspective, and even more so from a
technological perspective. If you're interested see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJbflVZJD4g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJbflVZJD4g)
(their CTO's presentation about scaling to 15B ad requests per day) or this
(slightly outdated) post on HighScalability:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/3/9/applovin-
marketing-...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/3/9/applovin-marketing-to-
mobile-consumers-worldwide-by-processi.html)

